# New rescue, some night troubles



## Mbaylow (Mar 6, 2018)

I adopted a sweet 10 year old rescue from the SPCA about a week ago. He’s adapting well to his new home, but has some night troubles. If rusty is woken up in the middle of the night (perhaps startled by my partner returning from night shift or me getting up to go to the bathroom), he will poop in his dog bed next to our bed. Normally, he is quite good at letting us know when he needs to go outside. In the middle of the night last night, we tried putting him in the laundry room with his bed in case he was more used to being in a crate. He immediately opened the door and walked back into the bedroom to sleep. I am wondering about instilling more routine in his daily and nightly schedule and advice on where he should sleep. Despite his seasoned and polite age, I know these first couple weeks are integral in establishing the relationship and flow of the household. Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Hmm...this is not something I've seen or dealt with. But if it were me I'd make sure he's taken out just before bed. If you're already doing that, maybe try setting an alarm for just before your partner gets home and take him out then as well? On sleeping arrangements, I'd suggest letting him decide...sound like he prefers being in the bedroom with you, most dogs would I think. Sorry, not much help...maybe someone else will chime in with ideas...

Welcome to the forum!


----------

